

GitHub Takes Down Satirical 'C Plus Equality' Language - fennecfoxen
http://tech.slashdot.org/story/13/12/14/1618239/github-takes-down-satirical-c-plus-equality-language

======
vezzy-fnord
It seems this is turning into a more serious project. They're implementing
more code samples, refining their macro list, have a joke IDE and an IRC
channel.

I look forward to more reactions. There's already at least one emotionally
charged feminist blog entry I'm aware of which criticizes this.

